# New Bunny!!!



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

Yesterday i got a rabbit! He is a house rabbit  Im so excited at having my very own house bunny but i'm afraid that i'm a novice! never had a house bunny before. 

Now wires are behind a portable fence so he can't get to them, he has his own cage wth a hammock which he loves  He also has his food but i haven't seen him drink or urinate. Should i be worried? 

He seem's bright and happy. He was terrified at the shop but has really come out of his shell. He's a curious, confident little bunny and has been racing around the room, amazed at the space. Today he is a little quieter and i wondered if maybe he is dehydrated


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

As long as he has water he shouldnt be dihydrated? Is he pooing and eating ok?


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

yes he ispooing and eating just not touhing his water. His wee seem's quite dark but maybe i'm being a paranoid pet owner  hehe


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Rabbit urine is usually a dark orange colour, but be careful as it can stain some surfaces white.


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

haha yes pee is a common thing in this house, what with 10 rats as well lol. 

He drank today out of a bowl outside his cage, i had put the smallest drop of dilute juice in it as i was advised this might make him drink it. I did that last night and this morning he drank from it deeply so must have been thirsty. Silly bunny, maybe e doesn't understand that water is whathe's meant to drink


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

awwww glad u got ur bunny some house bunnys prefer drinking from a bowl dont know why they just do. Not that my 2 r fussy lol they drink from either


----------



## Bolton Babe (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm getting a rescue bunny tomorrow but my other half doesnt really want her roaming free in the house. She lives outside at her current abode but I'm thinking whilst it's so cold atm putting her in our empty shed and letting her run around in there, bringin her in the house when we're here to watch her and then in the summer she can go in the garden.

Does anyone else have an outdoors bunny??


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

maybe not, but just tired from all the excitement, maybe someone here would be of better help!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Bolton Babe said:


> I'm getting a rescue bunny tomorrow but my other half doesnt really want her roaming free in the house. She lives outside at her current abode but I'm thinking whilst it's so cold atm putting her in our empty shed and letting her run around in there, bringin her in the house when we're here to watch her and then in the summer she can go in the garden.
> 
> Does anyone else have an outdoors bunny??


If she lives outside already it would be far too much of a temp shock to bring her indoors. The shed sounds like a good idea, i have four outdoor bunnies currently living in a hutch/run in a stable! Both pairs will have their own kennel buy the end of march  just makesure you give her lots of hay to snuggle into and water.


----------



## Bolton Babe (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks crofty

And i'll look into nuetering too, we've had loads of pets over the years and we've always gone to the same vets so I trust he'll do a good job, I just dont like the idea of the vets at pets at home, has anyone had any good or bad experiences with them??


----------



## Bolton Babe (Feb 2, 2009)

oh yeah and also, it wouldn't do her any harm to bring her indoors for a few hours to play would it??

I used to do that with my other rabbit who lived outside and he seemed to like it.

So many questions but i just want to make sure i look after her properly, shes had a bit of a rotten life so far. The lady who i'm taking her from bought her in Oct for her daughter who has since moved away and has no room for the bunny. So for the last month shes been stuck in an inside hutch in the garage, with no company and no one to play with :frown:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Bolton Babe said:


> Thanks crofty
> 
> And i'll look into nuetering too, we've had loads of pets over the years and we've always gone to the same vets so I trust he'll do a good job, I just dont like the idea of the vets at pets at home, has anyone had any good or bad experiences with them??


No i dont like the thought of pets at home either but i have to say havent heard anything bad. Many vets dont seem to be very bunny experienced, i was shocked when i heard some vets are advising starving buns pre-op, buns arent like dogs and cats, they cant vomit so it seems pretty pointless and incrediably dangerous for rabbits, their digestive system is completely different and needs to be kept turning over.

My vet keeps my buns over night until they've poo'd gives me piece of mind they are being watched and are in the right place if anything goes wrong. 

As for bringing her in be careful, its a huge temp change at the moment it can be dangerous. Also if you get her neutered you could give a neutered buck in a rescue a new home, male and female buns get on great and sure she'd love a boyfriend  Its great you are giving her a new nicer life


----------



## Bolton Babe (Feb 2, 2009)

it took me a while to convince my other half to let me rescue this one lol, im sure once he's used to the idea i'll be able to get her a friend 

hehe

P.S. decided to take her for a full health check as soon as I can, just to be on the safe side!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Bolton Babe said:


> it took me a while to convince my other half to let me rescue this one lol, im sure once he's used to the idea i'll be able to get her a friend
> 
> hehe
> 
> P.S. decided to take her for a full health check as soon as I can, just to be on the safe side!!


He wont notice another one,  i managed to sneak in four.... hehe its nice to have 2 becasue they snuggle up together and groom eachother


















The health check sounds a good idea, the vet will do it when you get her vaccinated


----------



## Bolton Babe (Feb 2, 2009)

awwww ao cute, she looks just like the black one in the photos too!!!


----------

